# Nissan 240sx 97-98 headlight conversion?



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

I was wondering if there is a kit to convert an older S14 front end to a newer 97-98 front end with the different headlights??


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Please search this. It has been discussed before.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Useless posts edited/deleted.

To all 240SX/Silvia members, follow the rules or you will be dealt with in the appropriate manner. Don't try taking matters into your own hands. There is a reason why we have moderators here. I better not see any flaming at all. You'll be the dumbass for not following the rules.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Harris said:


> Useless posts edited/deleted.
> 
> To all 240SX/Silvia members, follow the rules or you will be dealt with in the appropriate manner. Don't try taking matters into your own hands. There is a reason why we have moderators here. I better not see any flaming at all. You'll be the dumbass for not following the rules.


hahah harris, you got balls, you lucky im just a mere whatever you wanna call me. otherwise ill have you on a silver platter for deleting my post. but speaking of this thread topic. you need to search, converting is a bolt on.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

TuFoteeSX said:


> hahah harris, you got balls, you lucky im just a mere whatever you wanna call me. otherwise ill have you on a silver platter for deleting my post. but speaking of this thread topic. you need to search, converting is a bolt on.


One more threat or breach of forum rules and you're out of here. If you can't follow the rules, this forum will be better without you. Count yourself lucky that I don't resort to insolent behavior like you and some of your fellow members. Either click the Back button or post a link and just MOVE ON.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Harris said:


> One more threat or breach of forum rules and you're out of here. If you can't follow the rules, this forum will be better without you. Count yourself lucky that I don't resort to insolent behavior like you and some of your fellow members. Either click the Back button or post a link and just MOVE ON.


hahahhahahahah but acknowledged nonetheless. and dont tell me i coulda pm you the shit i posted earlier. and dont say this post here is useless, if anything, you coulda saved the time from hijackin this thread by pm me wit all of this. hahaha owned. but i understand completely, i wont breach anything.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i see permanent ban not too far into the future


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i see permanent ban not too far into the future


lol, hell no yo, i didnt do shit, him posting all that on somebody else's thread, that's just shows a mod is ignorant of someone else's shit. now he coulda pm'd me all of that info. but he didnt, which set the example that i could do it too. now if he wants to ban becuz it's all my fault and he wont take partial part of it, then be my guest and ban me.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok, ban is coming then. Hope you enjoy the vacation. 

Some idiots will never understand. Don't mess up this forum with your stupidity. 

Thread locked.


----------

